
gVisor: Container Runtime Sandbox, a user-space kernel for containers - nathanielks
https://github.com/google/gvisor
======
monocasa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16975706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16975706)

